# Tile Back Splash installed



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

During the off season we install "Tile Back Splash". This is a side job for us, and would appreciate your considering us . 393 4972 ., 982 6858 .


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you guys did my MBA counters about 6 months ago? Lead man's name was jimmy? If so, PLEASE ask him to return my folding saw horses! He's promised to like 3 times!:banghead:banghead


----------

